# Skagit 5wt switch setup?



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I have in the mail right now a 11ft 5wt switch rod. I currently have wulff ambush 7wt line for it. But I was think of moving to straight swing eventually. I was thinking the Rio skagit short 275grain since my Rod tops out at 270 for 20-30 shooting heads. Any ideas on MOW sink tips for great lake trib?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

What you planning on doing with the Ambush line? 

I preferred the Airflo myself. I know for a fact that it's all depending on your rod action and how you like them to purr so trying to try out as many you can is the key.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> What you planning on doing with the Ambush line?
> 
> I preferred the Airflo myself. I know for a fact that it's all depending on your rod action and how you like them to purr so trying to try out as many you can is the key.


For now im looking to indicator fish and swing streamers with Rio versileaders for steelies. But next year I'm looking to do straight skagit swinging with it with the rod. And the rod is a medium/fast

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

not sure where you will be fishing in OH, or around here, but you don' really need to use a Skagit system to swing the rivers into Lake Erie. Even with a 5wt, you can use a sink tip, and cover plenty of water. I can cast mine 70 to 80 feet and it is only a 9 footer. You can use all your West coast casts without the Skagit and the shooting head in order to get the full use of your 2 hand rod. I just use the 5wt for bass though. To make covering more water easy for steelhead, I use a 10' 7wt with a sink tip. That is all I need unless I'm a few places in the Grand or maybe the Muskegon in MI. Our rivers just don't have enough flow to require a full sinking line to get the fly down.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

rickerd said:


> not sure where you will be fishing in OH, or around here, but you don' really need to use a Skagit system to swing the rivers into Lake Erie. Even with a 5wt, you can use a sink tip, and cover plenty of water. I can cast mine 70 to 80 feet and it is only a 9 footer. You can use all your West coast casts without the Skagit and the shooting head in order to get the full use of your 2 hand rod. I just use the 5wt for bass though. To make covering more water easy for steelhead, I use a 10' 7wt with a sink tip. That is all I need unless I'm a few places in the Grand or maybe the Muskegon in MI. Our rivers just don't have enough flow to require a full sinking line to get the fly down.


Well I it won't be just for Ohio rivers It will be more of an all around travel swing and nymphing setup. One spool with a skagit and then my wulff ambush 265 grain that can be nymphing and a scandi line.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=23

http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro.../grain-weight-rod-weight-who-is-confused.html

http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro...1/tfo-switch-rod-review-more-information.html


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

steelheader007 said:


> http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=23
> 
> http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro.../grain-weight-rod-weight-who-is-confused.html
> 
> http://switch-rods-single-handed-ro...1/tfo-switch-rod-review-more-information.html


Cool read! That's perfect mine is rated 220 - 440 so now I know! Skagit 350 with T8 to T14 will work!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

